# Putting cupboards in overcab bed area ??



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Just wondered if it had been done or if any company will do it.

The scenario is that we've been looking at some newer Autotrail Cheyenne models about 2009. We have one already, a 2004 model which has a tv cupboard and other cupboards where the overcab bed exists in some models.

Looking to change up there are quite a few 2009 models which we like but most have the overcab bed. That's a bummer when you don't want it.

Question is..... can Autotrail or another company put the cupboards in and if so, what would it cost?

Has anyone done it?


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Not many have done this then?


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

There was no need to do it as the models came with a 'no cost' choice of Lo Line (no beds) or Hi Line (with beds).
I am sure a good local chippy (no not a fish shop) can convert it for you.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Pretty easy job for a skilled chippy, just make sure he uses lightweight materials!!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I hapen to still have new and unused a central TV cabinet and two side cabinets originally bought for a 1988 Winnebago Windcruiser. Must have cost me over $500.

They are in my shed here in Normandy free to a good home.
I won't be able to send pics for two weeks as we are off tomorrow am.
But anyone interested send a pm and I hope to pick it sometime.

You can always look for interior pics of a 1985 to 1990 Winnebago.
Scroll down this pdf to see the front cabinets........

http://www.winnebagoind.com/products/previous-models/1990/pdfs/itasca/1990Windcruiser.pdf

Ray.


----------

